# I want to compose for Audiosurf



## JMAA (Mar 12, 2010)

Note: if someone doesn't know what Audiosurf is:
http://www.audio-surf.com

Anyway, I just want to do the same than Renard Queenston, compose a song specific for Audiosurf gameplay. All I can ask is that is there a concrete characteristic, like the BPM or the beats, that could complicate the difficulty on playing a song on Audiosurf? I just want that: make a really challenging song for Audiosurf.
So, gimme advice if you can.


----------

